# Indoor snowboard with wheels...Woodward Copper Foam Pit



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

SteezyRidah303 said:


> Has anyone been to Woodward at Copper or any other indoor snowboarding facility that does not have snow...? I've been considering making a few trips this summer to get some reps in the foam pit.
> 
> Apparently, the board you use is provided by the facility and has wheels so it can be used on the wooden ramp....
> 
> ...


Funny you mention this as I just watched this Nicholls Olympic snowboarder guys youtube vid of this place today. It looks fun but really just that, doesn't appear to be much to it. Check it out https://youtu.be/nWR_Bk8VdSA

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*i could take you around Copper but we'd have to disguise you*



snowangel99 said:


> Funny you mention this as I just watched this Nicholls Olympic snowboarder guys youtube vid of this place today. It looks fun but really just that,* doesn't appear to be much to it*. Check it out https://youtu.be/nWR_Bk8VdSA
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


really?

woodward is the shit.

edit: now that u mention it, they have banned canadian moms lately due to graft and disorderly conduct


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Sorry I meant to preface my post with I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT ANYTHING. I don't even know how to snowboard so please ignore me. BUT I did see this video today. I meant to write that but I was on the phone at the time.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*we could use ppl like you in the fight against literacy*



snowangel99 said:


> Sorry I meant to preface my post with *I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT ANYTHING*. I don't even know how to snowboard so please ignore me. BUT I did see this video today. I meant to write that but I was on the phone at the time.


just funnin yalls


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Ahhhh don't edit! Give it to me!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

snowangel99 said:


> Ahhhh don't edit! Give it to me!


fret not, it was an addition edit, not subtraction


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

snowangel99 said:


> Funny you mention this as I just watched this Nicholls Olympic snowboarder guys youtube vid of this place today. It looks fun but really just that, doesn't appear to be much to it. Check it out https://youtu.be/nWR_Bk8VdSA
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


Wow..looks like getting pop isnt a problem haha. Although, the jump is much smaller than i anticipated....


----------

